# Spyder LED Smoke Tail Lights



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

I have the clear ones with black background.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried to order these off carid.com and was told they can't get this product in anymore . Haven't heard any info yet .


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Tyranttrent said:


> I have the clear ones with black background.


Pics?


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

Mick said:


> Pics?


What he said.


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

More pics to come in only half done my build give me one more week


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Aren't those headlights?


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Yes they are but if you read I said half done. I have to put them in.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

My Profile has pics and so does this thread: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/11-a...erior/77409-tail-light-examples-official.html


----------



## Tyranttrent (Jul 31, 2014)

Spyder taillights


----------

